# Honours List



## scotlass (8 June 2018)

Many congratulations to Lucinda Russell - race horse trainer, winner of the Grand National 2017 with One for Arthur and EKW's boss - on her OBE in the Queen's birthday honours list.


----------



## Honey08 (9 June 2018)

William Fox-Pitt got a MBE too, I believe.


----------

